# Question about Mexican Food



## pmathews (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm new to the area and haven't had the chance to sample the Mexican cuisine as of yet. I'm wondering how good/authentic it really is. I'm originally from Texas so I know how good Mexican food is supposed to taste. Can anybody comment on it's authenticity? Perhaps somebody that knows what it should taste like.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Prepare to be disappointed. Every American who has ever set foot in Dubai has complained about the Mexican food here lacking authenticity.

I had a couple of Mexican meals in Houston a few months ago. I've had better in Dubai to be honest.

Just give them a try and see for yourself. But avoid Rosa Mexicano, it's spectacularly bad.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I can recommend 'Tortuga' in the Mina a'Salam hotel. It is very good and really Mexican, expensive however.
I also heard that 'Maya' is good, in Le Royal Meridien in JBR, but have not tried it myself.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Most the Mexican restaurants here suck. I still remember crossing the border to US just for good Mexican food.

I am yet to find anything good here, will try de Mexicaan's suggestions.


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

Just to chime in, I've been to Rosa Mexicano many times and never been disappointed. It's a chain, so you shouldn't expect authentic Mexican... But the guacamole is excellent...as are the mains I've tried. And I lived in LA for years...so I know a good burrito when I see it...


----------



## pmathews (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info, guys. I'll try Rosa Mexicano first and go from there.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Btw, don't expect tex mex here, some of the places suggested like tortuga and maya are more Mexican/Spanish oriented. 
I have waited two years to go back to Houston for my vacation, I am going to make sure I get sick of eating Mexican food before I come back


----------



## pmathews (Jul 24, 2014)

I actually don't like Texmex. I prefer the Mexican variety. I prefer the hole-in-the-wall type places back in Houston. You know the places that look kinda scary and maybe a little run down outside and in an area you wouldn't normally go but the food is amazing.


----------



## Radioactive (Jun 15, 2012)

Give Maria Bonita a shot. It's Mexican owned....if only they we're licensed, it'd be perfect.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Radioactive said:


> Give Maria Bonita a shot. It's Mexican owned....if only they we're licensed, it'd be perfect.


My wife buys ingredients there sometimes. I hear that the restaurant is not great since they re-opened last year.


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread reminds me why did they close "On the border"?! loved that restaurant,,,,,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 for Maria Bonita. Umm Al Shef street, Jumeriah


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

Radioactive said:


> Give Maria Bonita a shot. It's Mexican owned....if only they we're licensed, it'd be perfect.


I'm from San Diego, and half Mexican, so I'm pretty picky about mexican food. Not really a fan of Rosa Mexicana, but I do like Maria Bonita, so I second Radioactive. Except the tamales... not worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

pmathews said:


> I actually don't like Texmex. I prefer the Mexican variety. I prefer the hole-in-the-wall type places back in Houston. You know the places that look kinda scary and maybe a little run down outside and in an area you wouldn't normally go but the food is amazing.


Cruel, really, to talk about such a place when we have none of them to speak on this half of the planet. :sigh: How I miss the breakfast burrito. And the carne asada burrito.. oh and carne asada fries. :hurt:


----------



## samgh (Aug 4, 2014)

pmathews said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. I'll try Rosa Mexicano first and go from there.


Hello,

I don't recommend Rosa Mexicano, for me it was a waste of time and money. I didn't like the food at all and it's far from being authentic mexican. I would look for a better place if I were you.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Maria Bonita is quite good, I have only been once, and that was actually with Gavtek! Would love to go back, and now that I have a car, it would be easier...

El Chico on JBR Walk isn't so bad, either, and when the weather is cool, it's nice to sit out on the patio.

Taqado is pretty good fast-food style (not Taco Bell) Mexican food but is more like Tex-Mex.

Avoid Ocacti in Marina like the plague, seriously, it's disgusting! But it is a nice space for drinks out.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*grass-fed beef at Taquado*



Jinx said:


> Taqado is pretty good fast-food style (not Taco Bell) Mexican food but is more like Tex-Mex.


^^^^

I found Taquado at MOE the other day. We only had tacos (hard pre-formed corn shell) but they were decent for fast food. 

One bonus (for anyone who cares) is that their menu indicated they use grass-fed beef from New Zealand. Nothing was mentioned about where the chicken came from, though.

The Baracoa beef was very tender, but the chicken was a little dry, and seasoned with a spice I don't normally associate with Mexican food... not sure what it was though!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I love Taqardos. Great food! Used to really love Maria Bonitas but it is not good anymore sadly...


----------

